# Help Quick on compact bulbs



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

i just brought one of these and now im figuring if this is 60w or 15w, it saids it replaces 60w and only uses 15w? so is it 15w or 60w, thx. light output is 800 lumens... and is it enough for a 45 gal?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This would be a 15 watt bulb; That uses 15 watts of energy as compared to a regular incandescent bulb that uses 60 watts.

This bulb alone will not be enough for your aquarium unless you plant to grow only moss, and anubias.

-John N.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

so ill have to buy different ones ='(

in walmart, they dont tell wat watts, they only say lumens, so about how many lumens would a 60watt be?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All bulbs have the wattage listed on the package. It is probably a law that requires that, and if not, it should be. You need to get at least 60 watts of actual lamp wattage to have much hope of growing anything well. And, if you want to grow fast growing plants, you need at least 90 actual watts of bulbs. Those coiled tube screw-in bulbs are ok if that's all you can afford, but you should probably increase the above wattages by at least a third if you go that way.


----------

